# J.C. Higgins to Schwinn tank conversion



## ReVo (Sep 9, 2013)

Here is what I've been working on...
I found an old beat up J C Higgins girls tank in my old family farm house.
Figured I would incorporate it into my project Schwinn Typhoon.
I've got some shots of them sort of before and after... More to come when I get them finished...

-Ron-


----------



## Tin machine (Oct 5, 2013)

*I like it*

very creative , looks good !!


----------



## videoranger (Oct 15, 2013)

Cool custom project. I like it already.


----------



## ReVo (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks guys! As it stands I have one side finished and painted. I'm gonna do something special with the Schwinn logo as well. =)

-Ron-


----------



## morton (Oct 17, 2013)

*America's got talent*



ReVo said:


> Here is what I've been working on...
> I found an old beat up J C Higgins girls tank in my old family farm house.
> Figured I would incorporate it into my project Schwinn Typhoon.
> I've got some shots of them sort of before and after... More to come when I get them finished...
> ...




Wish I was that imaginative and skillful!


----------



## ReVo (Oct 30, 2013)

Just got one side nearly finished... Need to have the Schwinn logo made.

 Still deliberating on whether or not I want a red pinstripe to separate the black and white.

-Ron-


----------



## jim wayne (Nov 4, 2013)

*tank*

nice job!!


----------



## ReVo (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks! Here is one with the red pinstripe...



-Ron-


----------

